# My photo and multi-purpose site



## Mo (Sep 14, 2004)

Hello, here are plenty of url's to my site.  There are many image galleries from around the world and also pentax lens explanations.

Homepage:
http://www.themotec.com

Around the World Photos
http://www.themotec.com/Worldgalleries

Rocket Photos
http://www.themotec.com/Othergalleries

Lens explanations
http://www.themotec.com/Ole/EX/

The site loads very fast, even on dialup.  Please tell me what you think about it.

Adam M.O.
Webmaster of Themotec.com


----------



## R^3 (Sep 14, 2004)

nice pic


----------

